# indemnités d'entretien



## nath90 (28 Août 2022)

bonjour, pourriez vous me donner le montant des indemnités pour 8h et 9 h de présence, je ne trouve jamais le meme montant, suivant le site 
metci d'avance


----------



## Pioupiou (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Le problème vient souvent de l'arrondi qui est pratiqué par le site en question 
Pour c'est 3,16 pour 8h
Et 3,55 pour 9h


----------



## Pioupiou (28 Août 2022)

Pour8h le calcul est le suivant
3,94 x 0,9 x 8 /9 = 3,152
Arrondi obligatoirement à 3,16 car 3,15 et en-dessous du minimum légal  de 3,152.


----------



## nadber (1 Septembre 2022)

perso je demande 4 euros depuis cette année en vue des augmentations de gaz et d'électricité et les parents comprennent que nous avons besoin d'être chauffés la journée en travaillant chez soi.


----------

